# Axxiss Metal Matrix pads



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where can I find this pads for the b14 1.6l
TIA


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

http://www.optauto.com/webstore/
http://www.nopi.com/2003/default.htm
http://www.buybrakes.com/
http://www.stillen.com/


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...ariation=&aitem=21&mitem=21&back=yes&dept=294

This one are going to fit my sentra ? it says for 200sx/sentra 95-99 but It doesn't say nothing about 2.0l or 1.6l


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

dont know cause i havent dealt with them, but just specify its for the 1.6 and it shouldnt be a problem. heres a group buy going on for them.

http://www.groupbuycenter.com/buy.aspx?id=10441


----------



## autopartbazar (Jul 7, 2020)

Autopartbazaar is an Online Shopping Platform to Buy Auto parts, Truck Parts in Bulk at the Best and Affordable prices with Fast Shipping. 
https://www.autopartbazaar.com/


----------

